# Are printer keeps going offline



## Ryan Stephens

We have a HP photosmart c5180. And since we got a new windows 7 computer it keeps saying the printer is offline. I have tried downloading the HP printer software and it still does it. I have also tried downloading drivers for the printer which still has not fixed the problem.


----------



## Mark4_4

Have you tried turning it on?


----------



## Ryan Stephens

Course I have mark. stop posting stupid posts.


----------



## pctech33

The solution for an offline error of a printer is to check the proper connection of the printer. 

Two options exist to turn off the offline mode. 

If you choose the first option to change the offline state of the printer, 

then go to Control Panel and then ‘Printer and Faxes’ option on the Control Panel. 

Double-click on the printer you want to change to online mode from the displayed window. 

A pop-up window will open and you need to select ‘Uncheck Printer Offline‘ option from the menu bar.

get more information............. http://www.tomshardware.com/forum/19924-63-printing-problem-computer-states-printer-line Hope this helps you.


----------



## Ryan Stephens

thanks pc tech33.
It is a great help.


----------



## Ryan Stephens

It ill not print through USB now. But when connected to are network box it prints. But if I was to restart the computer it would go offline forcing me to re-install to print anything.
thanks for your help


----------

